# Best Water Conditioner?



## wafb (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I have a cycled 5 gallon aquarium housing one betta. He has live plants and a piece of driftwood for decor/hiding. He is a very active and healthy little guy. 

I do have one issue and I think I know the source. There is a slimey layer at the surface of the water, and when I say slimey, I mean SLIMEY. Whenever I put my fingers into the aquarium to clean, feed, etc, it is difficult to wash off the slime. I am using Jungle water conditioner which (I just noticed) contains aloe vera to "replenish slime coats." I think this is what is causing my "slime" issue. 

*This brings me to ask, what do you all use as your preferred water conditioner?* I want to stop using the Jungle brand and preferably stay away from conditioners that "replenish slime coats". Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I use Seachem Prime. It doesn't have any weird stuff in it--just removes the chlorine, chloramine, heavy metals, and detoxifies ammonia and all that basic stuff. It's concentrated, so you get the most product for your money out of anything else on the market. I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know if the water conditioner is what is causing the slime on your tank. 
I use AmQuel+ and NovAqua in my water and works great. 
Some people here prefer Prime because it's good and you get more galons per bottle. 
There is some thin white stuff sometimes on my water surface but I've read that's normal organic matter. It goes and comes over time so I don't stress about it.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

I use AmQuel+ and NovAqua as well. 

However.... I used the Jungle conditioner you're speaking of in the very recent past, and I never had this issue with it. I only switched conditioners because I was getting an ammonia reading straight from my tap. I don't believe the conditioner is causing it unless maybe you got a bad bottle.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I use Prime & love it!! Have tried others, but I always come back to Prime!!!


----------



## sebamd (Aug 2, 2010)

*I've tried Aquasafe, Aqueon and Prime, and will say Prime was the best of them. And if you look at the price/gal is the cheapest too!*


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

I use NovAqua, with no problems at all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use Prime.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I use AmQuel and NovAqua as well, with no complaints.


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

Prime!


----------

